# Summer reading list



## Deleted member 20240 (Jul 26, 2018)

While sitting on my ass, doing nothing today, I recalled a moment from a few days back. While still at my last job, I was approached by a customer who had far too much money and far too few problems. Her beloved pet cat had recentley passed and she was looking for a book to help her cope with her grief. I pointed her in the right direction. Yes we had a book for that. I understand, losing a loved one is tough. This memory has inspired me to accumulate a few reading suggestions for all of you. Maybe we can start a book club!



















Let me know if you have any suggestions! ( other than suggesting I go fuk myself)


----------



## Rufiodies (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Quinn - Ishmael

Kurt Vonnegut - Welcome to the Monkey House

Ray Bradbury - The Illustrated Man

Ligma 

Judao-Christian God Worshipers - The Bible


----------



## tony longshanks (Jul 26, 2018)

A friend of mine, knowing my squatting tendencies, and the fact that I once said, "I wish I could live in a museum... when I was a child in Minnesota I would visit the natural history museums with reconstructed dinosaurs skeletons and stuff and wish I could hide there when it was closing time and just secretly live in the museum," got me a copy of this children's book, From the Mixed Up Files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler."

It concerns a couple of kids who basically do just that... squat an art museum.

I'm looking forward to reading it this summer!


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 26, 2018)

Life After God - Douglas Coupland


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 26, 2018)

The Dead Father by Donald Barthelme is some wild, wild shit....I love that jawn....it's different, you might like it. Every chapter is like a different book.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 26, 2018)

an stp book club could be really fun.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 27, 2018)

"Images you should not masturbate to" ::

What is this, some kinda challenge? ::hilarious::


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Jul 27, 2018)

"The Spell of the Sensuous: Perception and Language in a More-Than-Human World" by David Abram used to be my go-to book recommendation. i kind of want to check it out again - made a really big impression on me, clearly. one of those hard to sum up but kind of a really interesting overall line of thought about ecology, consciousness, and how the world got to the fucked up mess it's in now... like Ishmael but for grown-ups. ;p


----------



## Tengu91 (Aug 22, 2018)

Education of a Wondering Man - Louis L'Amour

Evasion - published by Crimethinc

The Wild Truth - Carrine McCandless

Dogsong - Gary Paulsen


----------



## Rufiodies (Aug 22, 2018)

L'Amour! whoaaah ohhhhh Gonna come and knock down ya door. 


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPDv8fgRXgE_​


----------

